# College Football 2016



## knight1fox3 (Feb 16, 2016)

LA state governor threatens to shut down LSU football? :huh:    :Locolaugh:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/14764642/louisiana-gov-john-bel-edwards-threatens-future-lsu-tigers-football-tax-proposals-passed

However, I did find it amusing that LSU recently put in an *85 MILLION DOLLAR* lazy river.  Seems excessive...


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 16, 2016)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? The governor threatening LSU football? Does someone want to guess how long he will keep his job before being impeached?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't find the numbers for Louisiana, but I know that most public college systems are really starting to complain about state government funding.  The higher education budget is cut in nearly every state, nearly every year.  It has gotten to the point in some states, where the state is providing less than 10% of the operating budget of the public universities.  While this isn't necessarily a bad thing, the government in those states still command a large amount of control over the universities.  They can appoint trustees, force rules on the schools, force diversity percentages, etc.  Basically, they have 100% control because they provide 10% funding.

The public universities in Virginia had enough of it several years ago, and took the whole system private.  They took a 10% cut in funding, but gained complete control of their university system.  If Louisiana thinks they are going to cut football at LSU, I think they will be facing a similar situation with their public university system.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

once college is free then we will have more funding available for football yes?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> once college is free then we will have more funding available for football yes?


May have to cut back on the coaches salary for starters.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 17, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> May have to cut back on the coaches salary for starters.


I like that.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 17, 2016)

Almost sounds like the gov. is only trying to use it as a threat to get his tax hike passed.


----------



## willsee (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh University of Louisville the jokes just keep coming.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2016/02/charlie_strong_subpoenaed_in_l.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2016)

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/story/_/id/15745318/baylor-bears-dismiss-football-coach-art-briles


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2016)

That's got to be a tough pill to swallow for a Christian school.


----------



## envirotex (May 26, 2016)

Ken Starr out, too.  I have a feeling his name is going to come up a lot during the election...


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2016)

FOUND IT!  And nobody said nothing about Ken Starr.  I guess Hills may have finally done him in...


----------



## envirotex (Sep 2, 2016)

Our coach has an alter ego on twitter...

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone see The Vols "hard fought win" against a "great football team" last night? I do not mean to take away from App State. They are very good against FBS teams, punched UT in the mouth and lost due to their kicker and a dumb rule. With that being said, the #9 team in the country should have been up by 20 in the 4th quarter. It's a dumb rule that the only down you cannot fumble forward is 4th. I feel like if you are within 5 yards of the goal line, no forward fumbles should be allowed on any down.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2016)

Even dumber rule is the pre season rankings.  Which I think are just done to keep people talking about those snowflake teams like Notre Dame and Michigan..

But I was switching back and forth between Broncos pre seaonon Carolina and the Vols, neither of the 3 were very entertaining


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 2, 2016)

Yea that Vandy/USC game was terrible. Can't wait to watch Muschamp dismantle USC like he did to Florida. They will regret that hire, but expectations are much lower there.


----------



## willsee (Sep 2, 2016)

Was a beautiful day at the stadium on Thursday to watch Louisville whip up on a cupcake.  Lamar Jackson accounting for more touchdowns in the first half than any other team playing that night.  Even against cupcakes eight touchdowns in one half for one guy is impressive.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm.Fairly impressed with the opening day schedules, most everyone played some actual teams and not cupcakes for a change.(except Michigan and ohio).......


----------



## envirotex (Sep 4, 2016)

Once again...I like JJ Watt.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2016)

Good for Texas!

I hate ND

I hate Rudy

I hate green beer, leprechauns, etc....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Alabama, Louisville, and Michigan won.

Auburn, Kentucky, and Notre Dame lost.

If Ohio State would have lost, it would have been the ideal opening CFB weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2016)

Hard to lose when you play William and Sue


----------



## geomane (Sep 5, 2016)

South Alabama beat MSU!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2016)

Florida State be missing crab legs!


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey, at least Ohio State beat the 2015 MAC Champions.  They also look much better than I thought they would given all that they lost last year.

That's more than can be said for the mighty SEC.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

were they even on TV?


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2016)

Of course they were.  Do you even premium cable, bro?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2016)

I guess they must have been on _ESPN, The Ocho_ Channel?


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2016)

Big Ten Network, so pretty much the same thing.


----------



## willsee (Sep 7, 2016)

Texas and Wisconsin go from unranked to #10 and #11 after one win.  Interesting.


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2016)

willsee said:


> Texas and Wisconsin go from unranked to #10 and #11 after one win.  Interesting.


I'm fine with LSU dropping, but neither should have vaulted up that high.  Especially TX, when Notre Dame proves to be a perpetual underachiever in bowl games.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 7, 2016)

willsee said:


> Texas and *Wisconsin* go from unranked to #10 and #11 after one win.  Interesting.


You're damn right!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 7, 2016)

envirotex said:


> Once again...I like JJ Watt.


WTH is that? Those aren't even full push ups.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2016)

Supe said:


> I'm fine with LSU dropping, but neither should have vaulted up that high.  Especially TX, when Notre Dame proves to be a perpetual underachiever in bowl games.


C'mon.  Give us a week.  You know our season doesn't have much else going for it...


----------



## willsee (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm a big Charlie Strong fan since what he did here at UofL, I have just never seen a team jump that high from unranked before.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 7, 2016)

^^^I still have very low expectations...I think maybe it was a courtesy nod because it was an awesome game.  In person, it was probably one of the best games that I have ever attended...and I sat next to a Notre Dame fan who dipped...


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

envirotex said:


> C'mon.  Give us a week.  You know our season doesn't have much else going for it...


I concur with willsee on this one.  I just don't buy into going from laughing stock of the Big 12 to a top 10 team with one win.  That said, I'm tired of seeing TX falter compared to what they were a few years ago, and I'd like to see them be a contender again to give the Big 12 a boost.  I hope Houston goes to the Big 12 for the same reason, though I still don't forgive Tom Herman for leaving Ohio State.  That guy is frickin' incredible.


----------



## willsee (Sep 8, 2016)

Supe said:


> I concur with willsee on this one.  I just don't buy into going from laughing stock of the Big 12 to a top 10 team with one win.  That said, I'm tired of seeing TX falter compared to what they were a few years ago, and I'd like to see them be a contender again to give the Big 12 a boost.  I hope Houston goes to the Big 12 for the same reason, though I still don't forgive Tom Herman for leaving Ohio State.  That guy is frickin' incredible.


Everything I read about him makes him more awesome.

http://www.campusrush.com/houston-cougars-football-beat-okalahoma-upset-1998298989.html

That said Louisville is going to beat them at the end of the year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anyone actually even care about OSU? :lmao:


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes.  In fact, more so than any other school for that matter.

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/12/ohio-state-finishes-no-1-in-the-2015-fan-index

Far more than your gophers, or skunks, or whatever the WI mascot is.  

:bio:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Typical OSU fan, living in the past. I therefore assume you also like the Chicago Bears.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 8, 2016)

I ? Tom Herman for what he has done for UH.  I hope the alumni can fork over enough cash to keep him.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Typical OSU fan, living in the past. I therefore assume you also like the Chicago Bears.


2015 is the past?  Would you like me to come back to week 1 of 2016 then, when they put up 77 pts?


----------



## ktulu (Sep 9, 2016)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## willsee (Sep 10, 2016)

Just Lamar Jackson doing Lamar Jackson type things.

610 yards by himself, first QB with 400 pass / 200 rush yards (ended with 199 though).  13 touchdowns through 2 games.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2016)

Just scrolled through the schedules for today, I couldn't really find a compelling matchup amongst all the games? Only one of any interest is UCF - Michigan---


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah...that's the problem with having an awesome first weekend of NCAAF.  If you don't follow up with good matchups the next week, especially when it is NFL opening weekend, you get less viewers for week 2 than you would have normally.  Seems like the whole top 25 is playing Girl Scout troops this weekend.


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 10, 2016)

UF is in the process of whipping that Kentucky ass. 30 straight victories over UK, longest active streak in the FBS


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2016)

This Utah v. BYU game is a turnover-fest and very chippy.  You'd expect Mormons to be a little nicer to each other.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 10, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This Utah v. BYU game is a turnover-fest and very chippy.  You'd expect Mormons to be a little nicer to each other.


Wow...6 interceptions, and now 2 BYU safeties got ejected over the course of 2 plays for targeting...neither of which were actually targeting.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2016)

They are all fighting over their next 4th wife


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2016)

Flipping back and forth between the Boise state and the Oregon game is killing my eyes.. Why can't Boise just have a green field like normal folks? And these god damn neon yellow uniforms for Oregon?


----------



## willsee (Sep 11, 2016)

College gameday coming to Louisville for the first time ever.  Never thought they would be there for football before basketball (at the Yum Center) but it is happening.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 11, 2016)

willsee said:


> College gameday coming to Louisville for the first time ever.  Never thought they would be there for football before basketball (at the Yum Center) but it is happening.


Gameday has been to Louisville twice for basketball, and Louisville has been in 8 Gameday games (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_GameDay_(basketball)#2016).


----------



## willsee (Sep 11, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Gameday has been to Louisville twice for basketball, and Louisville has been in 8 Gameday games (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_GameDay_(basketball)#2016).


At the Yum Center


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Just scrolled through the schedules for today, I couldn't really find a compelling matchup amongst all the games? Only one of any interest is UCF - Michigan---


How the hell is UCF-TTUN of an interest?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2016)

I just have a bunch of friends who went there, always like to pull for the under dogs. well I actually always root against the panty waste Michigan  / northern teams in general


----------



## willsee (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Cards

Lamar Jackson Heisman train continues


----------



## geomane (Sep 17, 2016)

Lamar Jackson beat FSU's @ss. 

Rolltide though! That game about gave me a heart attack.


----------



## DuckFlats (Sep 18, 2016)

Jmcc06 said:


> Lamar Jackson beat FSU's @ss. Rolltide though! That game about gave me a heart attack.


Good to see that dirty team in tally get embarrassed like that!


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2016)

And just like that, OK's season is over... in week three!

Go Bucks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2016)

Supe said:


> And just like that, OK's season is over... in week three!
> 
> Go Bucks!


How did you like that kick-off return for a "touchdown" by OK?  LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

I have to laugh a little at Wisconsin, running a close game versus a team that didn't even have a football team 3 years ago     (that's also where I got my MBA from)  not sure why a business school added a football team though..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2016)

A win is a win. 2-0 and still ranked!


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> How did you like that kick-off return for a "touchdown" by OK?  LOL


Don't even get me started.  That one must have been a "we saw it on replay, but they're getting their ass beat and we feel bad" instant replay call...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

that's what OSU said last year playing garbage teams and look where that got them


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2016)

I think I heard it also happened in the Cal-Tex game. Apparently this dropping the ball early is a thing now? :dunno:

Interesting article about it:  http://www.cbssports.com/college-football/news/five-ways-to-ensure-football-players-stop-dropping-the-ball-at-the-goal-line/

Here you go @Supe


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> that's what OSU said last year playing garbage teams and look where that got them [emoji6]


All teams play garbage games. There are only a couple/few teams in each division, the rest are useless games.


----------



## willsee (Sep 26, 2016)

On to another gameday.  

Big game for Louisville Saturday going to Clemson.  Louisville wins they are in control of their division.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 26, 2016)

just got tickets to the Air Force Academy / Naval Academy game this weekend.  Wont be any future NFL criminals' on the field, but I am looking forward to being part of the military atmosphere


----------



## Supe (Sep 26, 2016)

willsee said:


> On to another gameday.
> 
> Big game for Louisville Saturday going to Clemson.  Louisville wins they are in control of their division.


Clemson has played so poorly to date that I thoroughly expect Louisville to hand them their ass.  If they don't, then everyone Louisville has beaten is drastically overrated.

Did Les Miles and their OC getting shitcanned put as big a smile on anyone else's face as mine?


----------



## willsee (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel like the last two years Clemson has started the season slow and just got rolling as they went along.  

Last year Louisville played them game 3 and Clemson won 20-17 and both teams looked terrible.  Louisville of course wasn't a good team last year and Clemson ended up in the national title game.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 26, 2016)

It was a relief to see my Buffaloes finally pull a victory from the jaws of defeat (at Oregon). Last year we lost so many games by one score...it was really frustrating. Now I am waiting to see how they do after the win.


----------



## willsee (Sep 27, 2016)

And here is your heisman race through week 4


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

Otherwise known as the DOA NFL Career Trophy


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Glad to see 'bama squeak by that tough game this week. Sure was a nail-biter. [emoji41]


----------



## willsee (Sep 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Otherwise known as the DOA NFL Career Trophy


He's not a great passer and I know you hate Petrino but that is the reason he came to play for him, to learn how to be a QB and not just a runner because most don't turn out in the NFL.  He never had a playbook until college and didn't enroll early like most are doing these days and came out and said he didn't know any of the plays last year that he was just winging it.  This past offseason was the first time ever learning how to watch film.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

The kid is a beast but I don't know how anyone can "like" petrino....he's probably not much different from Jo Paterno....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Otherwise known as the DOA NFL Career Trophy


That is pretty much a given since there are 3 running QBs on that list.  Running QBs are awesome in college.  They get destroyed in the NFL.

I like Lamar, and I'm glad we have him.  But I really hate his style of QBing.  I like QBs to be pocket passers, perhaps with a good option.  We have running backs to run the ball.


----------



## willsee (Oct 3, 2016)

Damn Clemson defense and crowd just too much for Louisville.  Lamar threw the ball pretty well, but the team just couldn't finish red zone drives with touchdowns instead of field goals.


----------



## Supe (Oct 3, 2016)

I really expected Louisville to win that game going into it.  Now I'm wondering if Clemson is better than they looked so far, or if Louisville isn't as good as they looked so far.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2016)

I didn't see the fourth quarter so I don't know if Louisville's gimmick offense finally started working or if Clemson had some turnovers to make the score so close?


----------



## willsee (Oct 3, 2016)

Supe said:


> I really expected Louisville to win that game going into it.  Now I'm wondering if Clemson is better than they looked so far, or if Louisville isn't as good as they looked so far.


I think Clemson just starts slow.  They had the same exact stats through 4 games this year that they had last year and ended up in the championship game.  



Road Guy said:


> I didn't see the fourth quarter so I don't know if Louisville's gimmick offense finally started working or if Clemson had some turnovers to make the score so close?


Louisville did most of their damage in the 3rd quarter / beginning of fourth.  Zone read option didn't work most of the night (Jackson made some bad reads) but more that the crowd didn't come out in the 2nd half and the Louisville offensive line began protecting better.  Louisville reeled off 26 straight points and if not for Clemson getting a 77 kick return, I believe they win the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2016)

I believe Clemson fans also wish special teams points did count either, or at least during last year's national championship game anyway


----------



## envirotex (Oct 30, 2016)

1)  Dont'a Foreman is done playing college ball after this year.

2) Charlie Strong got another week before they pull the plug on his life support.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2016)

I am so out of touch from College Football this year...

I actually heard someone this weekend ask if anyone knew the score from Boise State / Wyoming??  why would anyone care?


----------



## Supe (Oct 31, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am so out of touch from College Football this year...
> 
> I actually heard someone this weekend ask if anyone knew the score from Boise State / Wyoming??  why would anyone care?


I think Boise was another loser undefeated team.


----------



## willsee (Oct 31, 2016)

Cards escape with last second heroics to beat a terrible team on the road.  At least they won unlike the others.

Still just sitting and waiting with one loss.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I am so out of touch from College Football this year...
> 
> I actually heard someone this weekend ask if anyone knew the score from Boise State / Wyoming??  why would anyone care?


Boise State is perennially a good team (at least until Petersen left).  That's probably why.  And BTW, they lost to Wyoming in a huge upset.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2016)

Lols.


----------



## willsee (Nov 3, 2016)

Nothing like losing on a safety


----------



## envirotex (Nov 11, 2016)

Where's @DVINNY...?

data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAGAAAABIEAYAAABZ9ywgAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAgY0hSTQAAeiYAAICEAAD6AAAAgOgAAHUwAADqYAAAOpgAABdwnLpRPAAAAAZiS0dEAAAAAAAA+UO7fwAAAAlwSFlzAAAASAAAAEgARslrPgAAFOFJREFUeNrtnXd8FNXax7+zu9lseiGhJQQCiZRI6D0UqdK7iKg0QVBBuEgTkd5UuCggCIJSBKQoVZp0RIpUCb2HAGmkJ1vnvH+c4S33c+97uUpYjfP95/d5srPPOc8555mdc+bMBHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0dHR0/kQoz7pAIYQQIniTtKq/JbXsaalBNaS6jklN3SP1XiWpd+tpdo7UvEaKoiiKwqlnHYfO/0X2qyFCWn7rpYZ8JTVwpFSfEKnGLKnW6lJTVkhNnCj7M/+4u+MpoAaKXCp153Lxmbrc9cga5frOOiVnt1jvrJN9K223EM4+OW88miKE66D1aG64KkQX1xXnEav2/cRTUve/IXVymNT666V6D3R3nIUdbaDX1fozUmofT6nL7FJPRki910LsFZXVIxlzRBPXImef3MuioquV42Fenlij3lO7ZzcTqnAKe+JDefy6PZrfpGcVzzP7BZCBTbO7DuUtyezyvkfyhJ2fzrsEuUNupvyyGdRl1mG5i4GuSoBhMRg/tcT4tgXT2cAFxaaA5UGJTs9Fgndo5PBql8HrQHj1mA/JN5n80oqMz9xBE04oVY+WlKWtLCF1ZyV5RknPe1ZxFjZkvynp0qpslNq3s9QOr6lHbefyYsqMtBVLPnFzjiHZOipx+qVlYLubVPzG++Bom3knuS6ou62bcnJAbBeIyWDI9uztvRgsv5QIit4PRUTDiFdDwNjVe21gyPSxst/GzSzo+EzPqAE7Sit8m7NCzudpbeicnXnRdWAOOB/mjEyfBUoHYxuPDBCLnJNs08HWO6n2jXKgLrpWLr8L4I9CCzAOtfTxPQzmNaHDy3TEyy8spkWTdwO6BLardq7tkdZYNoTfq2RqtkOxGNuabMduy/I/nyXL37ZDNmzuxYKO+8+ObLfit6Q1KAwVO9Y3PnaGZ7ZKahP2Y+a8c5/uViEz+exbOxLond/7XvuLq8BVM/eV9D4gQpx9HcOAeH4Wd4HJSjnDLVBKKUZDAoib9BBfg+f60F2ly0BA/6rtW98EI94EhoQf1MZNgOwvkVlQcRZ4AmgBbJYBbbnkuSC0cpm0DgGRFwYP+bpKYFOxV93rXArKfeOXHq+B2tD+er4fOHZltHtwDPIiblc7Wx+yO17KPDQI8hvcPfzrRch3JPS7UA+s7RPDLvaH9Mifj60LAP/g5+s1W2ZuHXy8YcNeqxvhPSrig9iU2go7DK2M7+64L+vxkTZnOPGZrJ+6vKDb4Y+ObBfTQ2m9WE3qOJs6wPpFTrc6FTJ6nz6yrbPyVprx4L3lpSE/JnHd5UsgHjir2f1ASTYFmb3A/H1wnfBpYIkOq1B+EXiuL/5xdAKYawS9XrI2GNp5Jnr3AqWBYbppFHgOLR4bFQmex4oeiXwlfyDN6UWlveW1cfNzQcf9jC+BTG2k1VwbcM1cUtUUqQ5t0hscK7X8WKnPX1V7W6fk1Ao9kDP1munYC0rVNPNh56rikBN/5d5PwSAGOuKttQAvwqgIphb+h0P3QeB7tbI6nYCQuY3u9z4M5imh+aXnJ+3Bk2KU+7KL9L/wbdngibOeVXv8UZD9EvGytP5Wg7UiUXTv81aecjv+zMQA7+SDu96YXwyyy15ceWgHqD0c6602MMz0SLEMAu82kf7VTkHQhdoVuiwF38jyXg3OgUdU0PwSDtcSpbrxosfRjEbSf/oWqdZgrfQNUh9qc7fVa6Wuccn+sG0s6Pif+SrQv0OoQhUq7VBQULyayr9GzZba7rzUVxer82w1c5tVTM3oeer7bTHKJynj9hxdtAFsd5N8bwwHqiifKwlAKvtZCp6Di10s9whCGzWN7l8ZAuNqNuzwvZhs2GXZ5xdzRlt9+kTzvzlPdkDeVHe3x1NvXyGEEF7NpdVea98xLV1L8kpm/L3aiLTuR1JXj+FAWtkDRb/aCY7QjEoPo4Egaiodwfxj0W/KLIZQR7PJA/dAYHKNqu3L8KGxvHeVgJcTtVL23NT0ntT4eKkp70u1xWi1uSE1r51UaxttVe/Cs2qPP1wC/Cu0xKgjEyPCV/71zWFSB66zVXpw5VqJkBUP523/cs4AyJp67tXdP4Jooa5xjgYuiw9FQ1CKm6abO4Hv6Aol496BouNblB30HPjcLJdXa4vVh52GLsYPfzBLv3O1M+OxHNkxjlX/sn5CCCGMH0krSuvwCG3ZNviE1HSnprWkhhSVaryiedG+Z/1Oqrf2C5mvHW/VroWvKQgEIumcYlAMigHz/18vyzlp1VsgdfAoBggf1a+tNfe5GyEnB3nHJE/dsW2eD+TkXW14dCGI7q6rzp+Adkqu4V3wM1a62NgAJa50uj/mTbB8GDagYrv0q9LfSi2+xd9KvVxMtpdrqftGTCFHW477VmpTk9Qjh1198j/NbiM8k/J2RS2IEyKekeuqzBbiXKvB35eaIsS53W+XLb1ZiHPVBw8pVVqIeJ+Rx6vsEyLx4QbLpPeEsKpJY25ahBDxYrSokdZf+l0bIHXAYqktEqW+cEnqS9pke1FJkSBWidEJy4W/M8cx2NbQdc9WK/ew66iwOO87uuQHisXqbrVYxnV1qD3HOsheXO1l32n1tSeoFe1F88PszYSH86KjYX5R9QvH+7bq9k3Cx5nm6GvtLaaoI1wbcubKcs73ljqxi9SYcKmhLaVWMUgdWFTq1j1ityirbs4sbbUnDb3hEOL+yI2np0YLEd901Liqp4U412DwrFJthDg38q1mEf2FOL9taIuowULc27G2zrgNQjhuZG1NSRcaZ9tJbdNUS/zr7h4Pv5U/zS/Av0N2RMke0ho7nmniPXVdv5LZmRd9Dh73Dnq4ZcuhjyIhPybhs/gooJ8hznAduC2+EAOBswwgFMwLQquUToPgknWMXR+C/+jY6S1LgPlukYxSk8Umww/myZYO9rbUY4cSIv4u/F3COcajvfP77OIpgcaKWdMurNi/EbI7XYo8NABctvxGmW3Ao7zfuyF1QXnJ1NFzBjgmZ81IrgH4EUsLYKraX50Hhp6WaT4dQfzozLI/BKWMcZ15BhhzvCf5dwK/xjHLm9QAv4MVDY3OiSRjH+9bgb0famf29GgyOM32oi+pP9l+za0RfNf6/IOzV/0N0VmxZ/vtioOML8+M2N4Z7EdT0+8eB8owgC+AQ6KeuADGOb7Dg+KgWPlWtd55EYpUbXTitXD1vHLMY69lzVbtBuSoO/IMf/UVd/f776XQJMBjZCJ4Pi+tXo+kThhlH52Sf6ddxLtJph1+c2dDRptTw7ddBrHQMd5WG/ibYaixAvC1OKnGAtGMZjuYjH4JIW+DOTYkMSIXTA38F4aMA+WcYZXJBi6P/ClZW8F+IjXr7hlwTHzUNrEriBTnVMc+oJwyTFkLpHJQLAeyxUUOACFKY/oABjzxAUz4EwI84gjfAF5EUBnI5SangBxxhZ9AWW3uYBHg1bzUmcoZ4F82pmXjLWBc6DM1uBvY56Y2vvMz5C2+c+78BLA+uJ97ZT+4Fuf6pU8ASisDlEVAOyVbGQKMU7ur48FzTHGPqJpQIr5T9pj3wF+pbGh+Nj+HMcoUw4uL9sp2nDZDDvy0QnOnttAlwGNkItBVWnW0a+pps4SXfV3+sBcapE85mbbJx1A/JfHHsosPgC0pqcqNpUCk8o6yEuismAwzgeOig5oDrBJXRQvgspgoGgNOskgBQpXmDAS6KBbDHKCr4qvMA3yJUuoAAhXXUwhIwYgJSGW/WAZMV8eq2/ifRGmk/KRUBBaINaoVCKKu0g0YprxpKAXEKLOVC8B8dYUrE5RvjVGmeuBXtdLwJplQfGDH0aPqg6VPydwKy5MfyEInaVsXlk7RVmWmuLtfnzaFNgH+Ee0aWZuUDqlPOsfZOHiTvVzyw1tbQq6n9T8StfoMZPQ+vXFbLDisGb8+WAE4ySMT8KasUlO6QnV3NP87MFw4tVo5AQMmPAEDZryAm8wTvQC7SCMBPNcWHVAmDoqciBvVqwQEra13/qWV3DHW9+4XsPyMdsIYq022d7+nrccPcneYBcVfJgEeo02em0mr6Sipi+dxkBriRORW+2vJC2/vhVTvAwe/qglp7/80bk1XEKVd1RyHgCBqKZ3dHcUTcFG8L2qDcZ5XW9/xELKiaY83ciC4Td213a6Dx/7gseFX1f6UpAeTV2irUxNnyQF/p4S7q/+sMLi7As8a7c6vdk1bYQ1vi7JqbLEd1joPbNeaQvb+K9//tA/ybyfsvZAKoosr3rkH8KWcUtvdtf8PCFJq0xnEI+dcx6/g+iB3S7oBXCusr+dOAXqp2a4Hygx5sM1DavISd1f7WfOXSwBtO7b2C9B3TnaXS7GHxng7b7WbN//VVZB4eu3YD8pBbvsbn/0SDlxlGi0BD4pQCnkt7gHc4xsxGlgnUtU+gI0UbgOgFGirGjDjDdwQc0UPYJHYonoBedwWZ7TSjUBJuisTQZ3t7GzLgtQSB+xfT4abWfPe65UBKX57P138plKUWWKiuvc1WXMaFHd3/zxr/nIJIFHjpDovGb7z6GkJAkUYy3j8AHwuVqv5gI1kbgE/iED1c2CWOsG1B2isLnD2BMMaj84WM5hXBoeHtQNlqPK6IRBw8Ih7BVj1m3wmeoKhs+UDn5bgmVC0duQwoBbrFBXoqT50XgG2C191LpAovmU8kM99LoHjk0cjEudCzsJrHY9vARHmCneu8vxGOg8a6u6eedb85eYAj5G/BP0rcZi64uycXda4B9ZrLf3DM6JOxH/3DmRtj6974BNwbc7tlH4bjB9b6vm9BZb7pb6KiYDAIzX2txsHisXY1SMP7i5aVnHIfHC1y2+bnQBUUCYphwug4j3UW86T4Nu8/KC4QRCe94p5xgLIHH4ufHdfyBp1Pm7XLLArqb8kBINIcn3o2AaGI14Jfv3BZ0LkoRpXIKTcC7/0Ww9eAyNqVp54c6t03vqEtr5f6LaA/Cv+4glg2iyttjapb9lZKS6Lpg3iXGNzV6Tf9SntGmE9mP0ZGGI9A3xWg+kdHyVwvj2VS4btpkBnW3u7lBG3P/I+fqPl3OYvrwRHZsaOByOBjopqmFAAFW/gmuFsCQEvVW/f5kUo/aD/iM+viPfZYKhsbGWtqI63Psw549XPuTGrfEoUDnWdc4d9OhjzvCf5dwOPjn5nQ886W5Fp9DLNP69t9ZhSSW6t2HRD21rRy93986z4yybAPyITwrextOppt/YbfCy1iDZQHr0u9ZS2EFr1K/UXW1Je50mzb/dcmN53A2NzPK6OPpoDrDVEmOSmYoF4KlWUc4ue6n1nPBQd8mLskP1QfFCHCaNap2p7kIZre4mCtAeDKpaV6qM9mpis9feJMVIPbZdn/KQv3N3+7kJPgN+ITJhqH0pr98yUmN2HFpYLsT14ffOBmUuBlsotQyfAiA9BT6HA6+Jj0REMRT23e4dDmZQ3dy85Ab6dyy9usO6wvzyo7Sg5oLPHC5dwCRd1MWDAwHTNSwdtt2WOu9vvj8JfdBL8tLjYROrhTf7Lqhhb3QTzvuCR4b8Cq8VttQMAyu86zSh44AmMER1cfwMfn6hPan8C3sXLDKt2HW0X6eZTjwf+f3/NqBgVI8e0Ad9UH/j/HD0BfiPa1gBtP/3KEZ5BxY6UbZ//MOCD6vfbNgKSxU6xEFCxk/87CooXI0UVMGyzbPIrBiHdGzV97SwY6nlW8j59Wbsl912Mu9vjz4qeAE+FPTN4jtFsORgd3KTupG5LwWNS8JGwn4GNIkd95ze4fLye/3exQL0B/tGxo1pMB9/hFbIb1lQz5EFLashEvOVwdwv8WdET4HciB2BOJ2l9WcFzb4lL0b2t6wPmV7nX6ivgsIgTl4H/dDL8s2gtUsF02bdv8HoIiWl07LVQUN42zTPf+0V7Zvebcu6O/8+OngBPlR9X04STSo2TJwOqVbvQeh4Yc7wn+ncBLosJouETulGAj8R018/gk16+Z/3T4LW5dHiVWy5tdWrJQm31ZpK7I/6zoyfAU0IOyMznpPVDM0vJkkUqtAfz3tDvIjcAS8SParEncOQgiyRghcFs9AO/RuX7NmgPSrRxs8fsW5XlQbtfdne8hQU9AQqE+PnGNy07fVY4bnvkBaYWF8BJ0UM8SWtncVbsBENDE2ZPMN8p4iy17PGHN0OlJhndHWFhQU+AAsG7nBiv9lKnGCuKjc59tjmArxJN3Sf4qhFvAkEcEg3EJRAVXZ2c2Y8/NJWXqqS4O8LCgp4AT4nHbzKTVhOzo0rmpKRvDfm2kOQjt6YDLyvhhg1P4MifWKUFiE3OI/ZlYI17YL/a+vGHUe9JDdvq7ngLC3oCPFVC70htuDGvyo2qJ2eA46NHbydOALopfsqCJ3Dx+Emu9eKR2h9yN19feDwSxHRnY1t82AB5UE2LuyMtLOgJ8FQprg3x4ofznfcbX6kG4pqzm2Ms4EO08iSXQI/prgQbloL1+QdnrvmD80LW7NRDxrvywyovuTvSwoKeAE+VjPpS04RP+0j/6hfAUN3T22cp8gGaMU/oRgEuiQ9EXTDusOzziwXDZXOGV9bjAzJrujvSwoKeAE8JuQx69wVp/fCi96MyHlXjwKNLcHSJs8DH6kz1GGDAg393ASOAozQT98CnerS5dgswbvVNCc7K1SbBx9u4O97Cgp4ABcLByaZZAV8UFdYVRd5v8NEr28Bw2+znFQHUdo12xgIz1LGurcAc9e+uX4F31cquJiBMrnhHffD0Lbq1bC0Irlx/3MthQBg9mXain/R/poK7I9TR+ado/6mmm/aqxK/VlY5VtiFq1Ue3j93b4BTiZv15nV5tKMSVulMaNTcLcfnSZEvTBkJcPTXzpbbbhbjTeWnrt1sIkfPptdrH5j1+FWGq5rd1mrvj09F5IuSADTordeZ9kS/ui6tJA9XO9vn5F0SMIy/bnDpCCMfqLEuyTQiXkvd65gQhRJgryrHV2Up+73Ke1Fe9tde5NHB3XIUN/YGYAkZ79LK7tGK0tyjXuC21hPb+HaP27riMXKkJ2qsdT2v3gO8IbT9/ZXfHo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Ojo6Oj40b+C5cVwF+bith7AAAAJXRFWHRkYXRlOmNyZWF0ZQAyMDE2LTAzLTE1VDE3OjQ1OjAzKzAyOjAwe0wYTQAAACV0RVh0ZGF0ZTptb2RpZnkAMjAxNi0wMy0xNVQxNzo0NTowMyswMjowMAoRoPEAAABvdEVYdHN2ZzpiYXNlLXVyaQBmaWxlOi8vL3Vzci9sb2NhbC9nb29nbGUvaG9tZS95dXZhbGZsL2xvZ29zL25jYWEvQklHXzEyX19Mb25naG9ybnNfX1VOSVRFRF9TVEFURVNfX05DQUFfU1BPUlRTLnN2Z2DamF8AAAAASUVORK5CYII=vs.  data:image/png;base64,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

....


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2016)

All this work to get a playoffs and then we may have Alabama playing Washington in a scrimmage before the final game?

Any of the one loss teams are more deserving and about half of the two loss teams imo


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2016)

Well that was an interesting weekend....I heard the jags are going to be the 4th team?


----------



## willsee (Nov 13, 2016)

Great weekend for Louisville fans.

Even if we thought we were going to be on the upset bus for three quarters.


----------



## geomane (Nov 13, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Well that was an interesting weekend....I heard the jags are going to be the 4th team?


USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

I honestly think that any team that had a style of play capable of beating Alabama is probably out of contention at this point.  I'm just glad to see OSU has their offense in sync again, or so it would seem.  I worry about the Michigan loss though, and what will happen if Ohio State wins out but doesn't play in the B10 championship game.  I figure the committee may not care on the premise that they will have already beaten the likely conference champion in Wisconsin, but weird things happen in weeks where everyone else is playing and you're not.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

(I am not familiar with the schedule) but wouldn't the winner of the Michigan / OSU game play in the "Big10" championship?  Or did that already happen and I am not paying attention?  or is it going to Pen State?


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> (I am not familiar with the schedule) but wouldn't the winner of the Michigan / OSU game play in the "Big10" championship?  Or did that already happen and I am not paying attention?  or is it going to Pen State?


If Michigan won and then lost to OSU, it would be a three way tie, and the overall records would come into play with Ohio State winning the head to head tiebreaker with Michigan.  

With Michigan's loss, an OSU win over Michigan would give OSU and PSU a tie, so it's only conference play that matters, with PSU owning the head to head.  So, unless Penn State loses, it will likely be Penn State and Wisconsin in the Big 10 Championship if Ohio State wins out.  However, it may still be enough for Ohio State or Michigan to make the playoff depending on who wins out, with the Big 10 champion just getting a new year's 6 bowl.  A stronger case could be made for Ohio State than Michigan, because they have the #2 strength of schedule and the most top 15 wins.


----------



## willsee (Nov 14, 2016)

Supe said:


> I honestly think that any team that had a style of play capable of beating Alabama is probably out of contention at this point.  I'm just glad to see OSU has their offense in sync again, or so it would seem.  I worry about the Michigan loss though, and what will happen if Ohio State wins out but doesn't play in the B10 championship game.  I figure the committee may not care on the premise that they will have already beaten the likely conference champion in Wisconsin, but weird things happen in weeks where everyone else is playing and you're not.


Louisville's quarterback/receivers can.  

Unfortunately I think the Alabama DL will maul the Louisville OL


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

AL still has to play Auburn and Florida in the SEC Championship- plenty of chances for them to get dinged and injured even if they win, those are typically physical games, even if Auburn is out of it.. there is no love lost between those schools..

I am not sure how you would measure it each year but I think they should just take the conf championships from the 4 strongest conferences. I don't know who would be the 4th this year.

1. Big 10

2. SEC

3. ACC

4. ???


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2016)

You can't just take the conference champions because of what is happening in the Big 10.  The championship committee is *supposed* to choose the best 4 teams in college football to play for the national championship.  I don't think anybody could legitimately make the argument that Penn State is 1 of the 4 best teams in the country.  They are in position to win the Big 10 because of a fluke win over Ohio State.  The committee is rumored to put a lot of stock in winning a conference championship, but they can ignore that if there is good reason to.  I have a feeling that whoever wins the Michigan-Ohio State game is going to be the Big 10 representative in the playoffs, regardless of who ends up winning the conference.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

Well if Florida beats Bama in the SEC Championship game and they still sent Bama to the "playoffs" I think that would show that the committee is full of crap..


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2016)

One-loss Alabama teams won the National Championship in 2011, 2012, and 2015.  Just sayin.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> AL still has to play Auburn and Florida in the SEC Championship- plenty of chances for them to get dinged and injured even if they win, those are typically physical games, even if Auburn is out of it.. there is no love lost between those schools..
> 
> I am not sure how you would measure it each year but I think they should just take the conf championships from the 4 strongest conferences. I don't know who would be the 4th this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> One-loss Alabama teams won the National Championship in 2011, 2012, and 2015.  Just sayin.


True but they also won their conference those years..

I would think they should lend more pref. Points to the conf champion. Loosing to a lower ranked team should have an effect...


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Well if Florida beats Bama in the SEC Championship game and they still sent Bama to the "playoffs" I think that would show that the committee is full of crap..


If Florida beat Bama in a close game, I would still make an argument that they're deserving of at least a #4 playoff ranking.  Which other 1 loss would be worse than them?  Washington is a no way, and neither is Clemson, who had several very fluke-ish wins early on.

I'm still on the fence with Louisville.  I'd like to think their offense is good enough to beat Alabama, but I can't shake the feeling that they're very similar to the Mariota-backed Oregon team that got their asses handed to them against a good defense two years in a row.

I'm with Wilheld in that I think a Wisconsin/PSU Big 10 champion will not make the playoff UNLESS you had both Alabama, Louisville, and Michigan lose, at which point you could see a two loss Wisconsin team maybe sneak into #4 with two very "good" losses.  More realistically, OSU/Michigan winner goes to the playoff assuming no more fluke losses prior to them playing one another, and the Big 10 champion goes to a New Year's 6 bowl game.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> True but they also won their conference those years..
> 
> I would think they should lend more pref. Points to the conf champion. Loosing to a lower ranked team should have an effect...


They do, but it wouldn't be enough to vault them into a top 4 spot against teams with multiple wins vs. ranked teams and season-long blowouts everywhere else.  Hell, the way the conferences are aligned, you could have a three loss team with multiple conference losses still make it to the Big 10 championship game.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> True but they also won their conference those years..
> 
> I would think they should lend more pref. Points to the conf champion. Loosing to a lower ranked team should have an effect...


Being a Bama fan, I'm far more concerned about Auburn than I am the SEC championship game.  It doesn't matter what kind of season Auburn is having, they will show up to the Iron Bowl ready to play.  I feel the same way about Texas A&amp;M...for some reason, they have Bama's number and always play a good game against us.  

I'm also a Louisville fan, and I have no delusions that we can beat Alabama.  Best case scenario, if we are given the chance, would be to play Alabama like Clemson did.  Just try to put more points on the board than they can answer.  They are way too physical for us to win any kind of defensive struggle.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

but if Penn States Conference  Record is 6-1 (or 7-1) then I don't think the "blow outs" really mean anything


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> but if Penn States Conference  Record is 6-1 (or 7-1) then I don't think the "blow outs" really mean anything


It does when the top 4 is based on overall body of work, and the top four are picked based on who looks the best at the time.  Team A losing to a ranked team on the road in the rain as the result of a blocked kick is viewed more favorably than two losses by team B, especially when one is a 39 point ass whooping by a team that lost to Team A, and a second loss to an unranked non-conference opponent.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2016)

I just think if they are going to be true to the championship model they would follow that because it may work this year based on those circumstances but it may not always fit that mold..

Like if Washington has won this weekend the same idiot sports writers would have them as #2 probably.

I think that's why the BCS was created because the voting was more based on "who is the hot team at the end of the year" &amp; they started adding things like actual strength of schedule, quality wins, etc..

I was assuming the current playoff system has some metrics like the BSC used to have?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I just think if they are going to be true to the championship model they would follow that because it may work this year based on those circumstances but it may not always fit that mold..
> 
> Like if Washington has won this weekend the same idiot sports writers would have them as #2 probably.
> 
> ...


The new system uses a lot of metrics (polls, strength of schedule statistics, etc.).  Where the BCS used to use a multitude of computer models to smooth out some of the variability between the various polls, the new system uses a committee made up of politicians (Condi Rice is on there), ex-coaches, athletic directors, etc. to rank the playoff teams.

I think they would be hard-pressed to leave out a Power 5 conference champion with an undefeated record.  But when you have lots of really good teams with 1 loss, and bizarre conference champion rules, there will be a lot of subjectivity in the final rankings.  I think that the compromise on a 4 team playoff was kind of dumb.  There really needs to be at least 8 teams, but preferably 16, in a college football playoff.  I don't think anybody could deny that the best team in the country will be in the mix by any measure if they took the top 16.  When you narrow it down to the top 4, there is a real possibility that the best time in the country could be left out due to a fluke in their season.


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2016)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The new system uses a lot of metrics (polls, strength of schedule statistics, etc.).  Where the BCS used to use a multitude of computer models to smooth out some of the variability between the various polls, the new system uses a committee made up of politicians (Condi Rice is on there), ex-coaches, athletic directors, etc. to rank the playoff teams.
> 
> I think they would be hard-pressed to leave out a Power 5 conference champion with an undefeated record.  But when you have lots of really good teams with 1 loss, and bizarre conference champion rules, there will be a lot of subjectivity in the final rankings.  I think that the compromise on a 4 team playoff was kind of dumb.  There really needs to be at least 8 teams, but preferably 16, in a college football playoff.  I don't think anybody could deny that the best team in the country will be in the mix by any measure if they took the top 16.  When you narrow it down to the top 4, there is a real possibility that the best time in the country could be left out due to a fluke in their season.


Agree completely, with the caveat that I think 8 teams is doable, recognizing they do have issues with breaks, finals schedules, etc.  Not saying you couldn't have a 9-16 Cinderella win it, but if you can't manage to get in the top 8, then you probably don't really deserve to be in it.


----------



## willsee (Nov 18, 2016)

Louisville is now officially out of the race.


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2016)

Yup.

I'm just glad I was racing on Saturday instead of watching the OSU game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2016)

A few more close games like that and Urban will "retire" again..


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2016)

A few more games like that and I'm going to need a good cardiologist.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2016)

He still owns a lake house 2 houses down from my BIL in Gainesville - There is still a gator flag on the dock, i'm pretty sure he just keeps that there so the locals don't burn his house down....... but you never know....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

So, does Washington make #4 this week again?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

So, does Washington make #4 this week again?


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2016)

I think 1. Bama, 2. OSU, 3. Clemson, 4. Washington


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

Supe said:


> I think 1. Bama, 2. OSU, 3. Clemson, 4. Washington


Yeah, that is how the coaches and AP have gone.  I think the CFPC will go the same way.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

Supe said:


> I think 1. Bama, 2. OSU, 3. Clemson, 4. Washington


Yeah, that is how the coaches and AP have gone.  I think the CFPC will go the same way.


----------



## Supe (Nov 28, 2016)

As bad as the OSU offense has been lately, I wish they'd go in as a 4 seed so Alabama could rip the band-aid off that much faster.  My heart can take a championship game loss.  Then again, Alabama showed some definite holes in their game against Auburn, especially if you can pressure their QB.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

I still think its fucked up that were going to have non conference champions in the "championship"

&amp; you SEC haters know good and well that if Florida some how beats Alabama in Atlanta this weekend that you will be whining and bitching if Alabama was still in the top 4..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I still think its fucked up that were going to have non conference champions in the "championship"


Who?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

Big 10 championship game is between penn state and Wisconsin ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geomane (Nov 28, 2016)

I hope Clemson loses; nobody wants to watch another rematch with Bama. Dabo Swinney is a baby back bitch too.

I also hope Penn State wins and the committee puts them in the top four instead of OSU.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

They would sooner put the B10 champ in WITH OSU and bump the PAC 12 champ out of the top 4.  If Colorado beats Washington, there's a better than 50% chance of that happening.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 29, 2016)

The problem with OSU and Penn St. is that PS beat OSU at PS on a fluke play right at the end of the game. In reality, PS should be playing OSU for the Big Ten championship because they're both 8-1 in the conference. Since the Big Ten is just as greedy as everyone else in college sports and is actually now the "Big 14", Wisconsin who is in the "west" is playing PS even though they're 7-2.

They're both 8-1 in their conference, but OSU has the better overall record including beating Michigan. You can't say PS should be ranked higher than them without them playing again.

*disclaimer* Even though I live in Ohio, I have no particular affinity for OSU. I don't root against them, but I'm not one of their douchie alumni/bandwagoneers either.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

I hope Colorado wins the region AAA championship this week just to add some further confusion into college football's joke of a "playoff "system

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

Of course, the answer is to go to 8 teams, but then what would there be to argue about?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2016)

The refs?

But I think it would make college football much better in that you wouldn't have to be "perfect" to make it to the big game, and maybe teams would schedule better opponents and drop a good portion of the cupcakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2016)

Personally, I like four teams, but I think it should consist of conference champions.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Nov 29, 2016)

I like it just the way it is. It is rare, but every once in a while, you have teams winning their conference that have no business in the playoff (2012 Wisconsin). I never want to see it expand to 8 teams, because it will become more NFL like where teams can finish strong, go 9-3 and end up in the top 8. I would be ok with expanding to 6 teams where the top two get a bye, but nothing more than that.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd love to see a 9-3 "Cinderella" make it through and win in an 8 team playoff.  Sure would make things interesting!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2016)

I really don't care this year. I'm just happy that my CU Buffs won the Pac 12 South. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 29, 2016)

All I have to say is.......GO BUCKY!!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2016)

There is no way to make people happy. Years ago they were screaming, begging for a playoff system. They got it but nothing has changed. Maybe because the playoff system is based on the ranking system?

I would say...if you do not win your conference you have no business playing for the national championship but then we have college basketball...and that is how the fight started.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 29, 2016)

to farther removed from college i get the more college sports seem as unimportant as high school sports.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 29, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> to farther removed from college i get the more college sports seem as unimportant as high school sports.


Interesting.  The further I'm removed from college and HS, the more important I see them both.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

You can't overlook the funding that a good college sports team brings to a school.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 30, 2016)

If the conference championship doesn't play a role in the playoff selection, then why bother having conferences in the first place?  Get rid of conferences and the problem goes away.  But I'm sure someone would lose money in the process so it'll never happen.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> If the conference championship doesn't play a role in the playoff selection, then why bother having conferences in the first place?  Get rid of conferences and the problem goes away.  But I'm sure someone would lose money in the process so it'll never happen.


Because TV money.

I don't think conference championships are bad.  Conference divisions that are structured in such a manner that the two teams with the best records don't play each other are.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2016)

I keep hearing people wanting the committee to put Michigan in there? I mean shit they literally played maybe 2 quality teams the entire season?  They should be way the F down the list..

Here is the "committee"

http://www.collegefootballplayoff.com/selection-committee

Gesus H Christ talk about a bunch of people that qualify more as "_wann a bes_" than " _has beens_"   Former Sec State Rice???


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2016)

Supe said:


> Because TV money.
> 
> I don't think conference championships are bad.  Conference divisions that are structured in such a manner that the two teams with the best records don't play each other are.


Yeah, it's a tricky thing winning in your conference and not outside it.  You end up exactly where the big 10 is.  If it's truly a conference championship, doesn't it make sense to look strictly at the in conference games?  I don't know.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 30, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I keep hearing people wanting the committee to put Michigan in there? I mean shit they literally played maybe 2 quality teams the entire season?  They should be way the F down the list..


I kind of hope they get Michigan in as #4 and then Bama hands them their asses.  Harbaugh is in the news here in at least one article every. single. damn. day.  It would be nice to take them down a peg or two.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 30, 2016)

mudpuppy said:


> I kind of hope they get Michigan in as #4 and then Bama hands them their asses.  Harbaugh is in the news here in at least one article every. single. damn. day.  It would be nice to take them down a peg or two.


Wouldn't leaving them out be a bigger F.U. to him/them?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 30, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Wouldn't leaving them out be a bigger F.U. to him/them?


No, because then they'll just whine about how unfair the selection process was.  They need a real beating to take them down a notch.  Even in their loss to Ohio State all they're doing is whining about the officiating, nevermind they didn't play very well.


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2016)

I like them whining.  That way the boosters realize that they're paying $9M/yr to a whiny bitch who, despite a team full of seniors that is by far the best they've had in years, still can't beat Ohio State's team of freshmen.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Supe said:


> I like them whining.  That way the boosters realize that they're paying $9M/yr to a whiny bitch who, despite a team full of seniors that is by far the best they've had in years, still can't beat Ohio State's team of freshmen.


Exactly. Hard to imagine how bad they'll look next year with a seasoned group from Ohio on the field.

Was a crap game offensively until the end.

Neither team looked very good through regulation.


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey @knight1fox3 - what happened?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2016)

Supe said:


> Hey @knight1fox3 - what happened?


Everybody in WI got drunk after? :dunno:

Talk about just giving up in the 2nd half.... &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm sure this has already made the rounds lol,  hoping Clemson has a strong game to put the whinny OSU fans to rest this year...


----------



## Supe (Dec 5, 2016)

Hard to call BCS vs. playoff era an apples to apples comparison, where your only options were a top two spot, and your conference championship was the last game of the year.

I'm stunned they've made it this far to be honest.  This was supposed to be their "rebuilding year" due to all the starters they lost and the sheer number of freshmen.  If the OSU shows up that played Oklahoma, it will be a very interesting game.  If the ends of OSU's OL play like a kid with a 4 year scholarship should, Clemson will have a much harder time with things.  Clemson still hasn't played any really good teams this year...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't think you can call this the playoff if era... this is more like the pre BCS era than ever....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm curious if any of the nay-sayers actually saw the OSU vs PSU game. OSU was winning even after playing badly at PSU. The only reason PSU won was by blocking a field goal and running it back for a touchdown at the end of the 4th quarter. I could see there being an argument if PSU had really beaten OSU, but they eeked it out at the end on a fluke play. When PSU went to Michigan (who OSU beat), they got manhandled.

The Big 10 did it to themselves when they bloated up to 14 teams and split into an east and west. Ideally, it should have been OSU and PSU playing again for the Big 10 championship with the winner going to the playoff.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah, but if you are going to say they "lost close' then they have to lose points for "winning close" to the 2 above average teams they actually played this past season..

I don't really care about OSU but I just think the concept of a "playoff" division is laughable with the current situation, This to me is almost as bad as when they used to just vote in UCS every year because the LA Times likes them..


----------



## willsee (Dec 6, 2016)

I have no objections with OSU getting in over PSU.  Nothing in the committee selection process says that the teams need to be conference champions, just says it helps.  Penn State lost by 39 points to Michigan and won by 3 at home over OSU.  Ohio State at least went on the road and beat Oklahoma and they also beat Michigan.  I think if OSU doesn't win at Oklahoma (ie. played a cupcake instead) then they wouldn't / shouldn't be in the playoffs.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2016)

Agreed.  No Oklahoma, no top four.  They also beat Nebraska who was a top 10 team at the time, and finished with only three losses.  And they beat them 62-3.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2016)

I have never understood the "top 10 team at the time" that means nothing. Nebraska is garbage, that's like saying it means something that the Broncos beat the Panthers in the first game of the season, we now know that didn't mean as much today as it did 13 weeks ago..

But hopefully we all agree Washington State doesn't stand much of a chance...


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I have never understood the "top 10 team at the time" that means nothing. Nebraska is garbage, that's like saying it means something that the Broncos beat the Panthers in the first game of the season, we now know that didn't mean as much today as it did 13 weeks ago..
> 
> But hopefully we all agree Washington State doesn't stand much of a chance...


It doesn't mean anything, but they were a three loss team, and weren't that bad.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I have never understood the "top 10 team at the time" that means nothing. Nebraska is garbage, that's like saying it means something that the Broncos beat the Panthers in the first game of the season, we now know that didn't mean as much today as it did 13 weeks ago..
> 
> But hopefully we all agree Washington State doesn't stand much of a chance...


For one, I won't sign up to the "Washington State doesn't stand much of a chance" mantra.  I think Minnesota will have its work cut out for them.  As for Top 10 team at the time.  Of course that makes sense.  Injuries happen, players start playing poorly due to distraction or whatever.  Poor coaching decisions result in a loss in a close game.  There's a host of issues that will make a team better at one time than another. Some teams get better as the season goes on, some get worse.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2016)

my bad I mean to say (just) Washington..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> my bad I mean to say (just) Washington..


Yeah, Washington has its work cut out for them.  I don't think they will win, but I don't think it's going to be a cake walk either.


----------



## csb (Dec 6, 2016)

There's a kid from our local high school that's playing for the Huskies. I would LOVE to see Washington beat Alabama. We had a chance to meet the team at the end of October and they were all super nice guys.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2016)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/16/505837287/university-of-minnesota-football-players-boycott-after-10-teammates-suspended

Let the bowl craziness begin!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah, what's the over/under for the Holiday bowl even happening?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Yeah, what's the over/under for *[COLOR= rgb(255, 0, 0)]anyone caring if[/COLOR]* the Holiday bowl even happening?


Fixed it....

On a more serious note as a follow-up:  http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2016/12/17/minnesota-players-end-their-boycott-play-holiday-bowl/95554346/

The first article I read about the boycott was pretty bad.  It didn't even mention the reason for the boycott or the suspensions until the very end, almost as a side note.  The article in the link above was a lot better, although it makes me scratch my head.  Sounds like some girl reported an assault and the police investigated and the county attorney's office didn't press charges because there was no evidence to prove an assault happened.  So, how does the school come back and suspend 10 players anyway?  I know schools always like to use the "athletes being held to a higher standard" line, but if the police and county attorney say there's no charges to press, then who is the school to say otherwise?  Also, the articles say there were 4 players investigated.  How did it end up being 10 getting suspended by the school?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 19, 2016)

jeb6294 said:


> Fixed it....
> 
> On a more serious note as a follow-up:  http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2016/12/17/minnesota-players-end-their-boycott-play-holiday-bowl/95554346/
> 
> The first article I read about the boycott was pretty bad.  It didn't even mention the reason for the boycott or the suspensions until the very end, almost as a side note.  The article in the link above was a lot better, although it makes me scratch my head.  Sounds like some girl reported an assault and the police investigated and the county attorney's office didn't press charges because there was no evidence to prove an assault happened.  So, how does the school come back and suspend 10 players anyway?  I know schools always like to use the "athletes being held to a higher standard" line, but if the police and county attorney say there's no charges to press, then who is the school to say otherwise?  Also, the articles say there were 4 players investigated.  How did it end up being 10 getting suspended by the school?




In the legal world, there are different standards of guilt, such as "beyond a reasonable doubt," "beyond the shadow of a doubt," "preponderance of evidence."  Just because the prosecutor didn't feel they had enough evidence to prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, doesn't mean the guys were totally guilt-free.  Besides, most schools make students--not just athletes, but all students--sign a code of conduct that says if they tarnish the image of the school, they can be disciplined.  This can simply be creating bad press, even without committing a crime.  I had some friends go through something like this in college, and the school has very wide latitude to discipline or expel students outside of the legal system.  When it comes to sports, the rules get even more strict.  These guys are looked up to and they should be held to a higher standard.  And look at Penn State--I'm sure the school doesn't want any chance of getting into trouble with NCAA for not taking claims of sexual violence seriously.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm assuming they basically raped some poor girl, but all they could "find evidence" for is they "student athletes" were out after curfew and using alcohol..

It would be nice to see more schools take this stand with their pre Madonna's!


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I'm assuming they basically raped some poor girl, but all they could "find evidence" for is they "student athletes" were out after curfew and using alcohol..
> 
> It would be nice to see more schools take this stand with their pre Madonna's!


Preach!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 21, 2016)

looks like the Minnesota team gave up on their boycott pretty quick!

---

But why cant we start these bowl games (at least the good ones anyways) a little earlier? I mean there is not jack shit on TV right now to watch!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 24, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> LA state governor threatens to shut down LSU football? :huh:    :Locolaugh:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/14764642/louisiana-gov-john-bel-edwards-threatens-future-lsu-tigers-football-tax-proposals-passed
> 
> However, I did find it amusing that LSU recently put in an *85 MILLION DOLLAR* lazy river.  Seems excessive...


Yeah no shit.  I swam for the school and that money could've made one hell of a swim complex .  See auburn Texas a&amp;am georgia.  Dumb ass bitches.  Yes I swam for LSU


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2017)

Well that was ugly, but I'm glad it finally happened.  OSU's co-offensive coordinators/QB coaches have been getting a pass ever since Tom Herman left for Houston.  You can bet your ass that shit's coming to an end (boosters will demand it whether Meyer wants to or not).  Last time that happened, it was on defense.  They canned one guy, demoted the other, and brought in Koombs/Schiano, and totally transformed the defense.  If they can do the same on offense with the talent they have at freshmen, they should be on the up and up.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

Urban Meyer looked like he is ready for another "retirement" at his press conference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Urban Meyer looked like he is ready for another "retirement" at his press conference
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He won't go anywhere, but there is going to be a lot of pressure on him to make big changes.  

IMO, they need to look at a change at QB as well.  Make Barrett an option RB/TE, sort of like they did Braxton Miller.  Joe Burrow and Dwayne Haskins are both big, pro-style QB's who can sling the ball around like nobody's business (especially Burrow).  If they can get the outside of their OL as good as they were expected to be, they will both have all day to throw.  The downside is they are both Freshman and don't have big game experience, which is why I wish they put one of them in for the Clemson game.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jan 2, 2017)

The Sugar Bowl should be a good game....if Auburn is healthy anyway.


----------



## geomane (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, Saban got rid of Kiffin. Steve Sarkisian will be calling plays for the National Championship.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

How does an 8-4 team get to the sugar bowl anyway?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Jan 3, 2017)

Honestly the SEC had a pretty bad year....Auburn in particular had disturbing QB evaluation problems. To have Sean White playing in the SB and he reinjures his shoulder after a 15 yard pass makes you wonder about what was going on in practice. It became hard to watch with Franklin III since he cannot pass the ball. The defense played their heart out for a half and just seemed to lose heart in the second.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2017)

Already saw the internet plastered with "see, Penn State should have been in the playoff!"  Uh, no.  Giving up 51 points to a non top 10, non-PAC 10 champion team is not deserving of a playoff berth.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2017)

But getting blanked by Clemson is?  I can understand giving up 31 to Clemson, but they aren't exactly known for their defense.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2017)

Based on regular season performance, yes.  If you want to discount records and who beat who, no.  I never thought their offense was good enough to be there, and as the playoff shows, thought there was a huge gap between the top 2 and the rest of the field, so it was all a crapshoot anyways.  

If Alabama plays like they did against Washington, Clemson is going to win.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm going to go for the underdog and deviate from my normal SEC "homer" self and pull for the Tigers, - mainly I feel like I owe it to a few girls I dated that went there..

But my feeling is that Clemson probably put all their energy into the OSU game (which apparently wasn't needed) and Alabama overlooked Washington and probably didn't play 100% and will annihilate Clemson..

I am sure no OSU homer will agree but I think their  play really showed that they just don't play near enough quality opponents in the season, other than their local rivalries when someone punches them in the mouth its hard for them to adjust..


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I'm going to go for the underdog and deviate from my normal SEC "homer" self and pull for the Tigers, - mainly I feel like I owe it to a few girls I dated that went there..
> 
> But my feeling is that Clemson probably put all their energy into the OSU game (which apparently wasn't needed) and Alabama overlooked Washington and probably didn't play 100% and will annihilate Clemson..
> 
> I am sure no OSU homer will agree but I think their  play really showed that they just don't play near enough quality opponents in the season, other than their local rivalries when someone punches them in the mouth its hard for them to adjust..


They scheduled Oklahoma deliberately to make the out of conference schedule harder, but its tough to do.  They also have to forecast who is going to be good about three years in advance to do that, which isn't easy.  I wouldn't say Ohio State isn't good at coming back when they get punched.  They should have been down and out in both the Wisconsin and Michigan games, but their defense really keeps them in it.  They came back and won consistently in OT, so they're good under pressure.

They do not have the offense to come back when they are down by more than two scores, and that is the real issue.  Their defense has outscored their offense in tough times this year, and with Malik Hooker declaring for the draft, that can't/won't happen next year.  Their play calling this year was terrible.  They have an entire string of WR's with 4.4X 40's, all over 6 foot, yet most of their passes are laterals or behind the line of scrimmage.  They have a power RB, yet they call the same stupid reverse play with Curtis Samuel 9/10 times, who should be streaking downfield.  They were putting 60+ pts/game up with Tom Herman.  The past two years, their offense looked like it was straight out of a middle school playbook.

They have already taken the first step to fixing their woes as of this morning - Tim Beck is now gone, and has been replaced with the SF 49ers QB coach.  Warriner is next.  I really hope they DON'T go after Chip Kelly for OC.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

when I watch them they remind me of a team that has a ton of strength and speed but chooses to run the power option every play, which works against BYU, William and Marry, etc, but not similar sized teams


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> when I watch them they remind me of a team that has a ton of strength and speed but chooses to run the power option every play, which works against BYU, William and Marry, etc, but not similar sized teams


Agree.

Over the past few hours, looks like they've made more changes.  They hired Indiana's former head coach Kevin Wilson as their new OC.  The latter may not sound like a great hire, but he took a TERRIBLE Indiana team with a 56th ranked offense into the upper 20's in overall ranking and two bowl games, and averaged close to 300 yards/game passing.  He was also Oklahoma's OC for about 10 years (including the Sam Bradford era), and won the award for top assistant in 2008.  He left Indiana after the school thought he was too hard on the players and had a "gruff demeanor."


----------



## willsee (Jan 3, 2017)

I guess as long as Wilson isn't beating the OSU players he'll be fine.

OSU deserved to be in it looking at the field based off of their record in the regular season.  They just didn't show up and Clemson definitely did when it mattered.  I think Clemson has a decent shot, they were in it last year and went toe to toe with Bama.  Should be a good game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2017)

willsee said:


> I guess as long as Wilson isn't beating the OSU players he'll be fine.


After last Saturday, a few of them could use a good ass whooping.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2017)

Heck of a game!!!!! Am glad I did not go to sleep when it was 0-14 Bama. Told my son that one more Bama score and am going to bed. Instead watched the whole game. Glad I did.


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2017)

Only watched a small portion from the gym, but from what I did see, even when in the lead, Alabama looked flat.  Their rushing game looked OK, but defense didn't look great until they forced some fumbles, and their freshman QB looked like a true freshman.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 27, 2017)

envirotex said:


> Where's @DVINNY...?
> 
> data:image/png;base64,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vs.  data:image/png;base64,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
> 
> ....


I'm not even sure where I've been.   

But the only thing I would have added to this thread this year would be that WVU was not a great team, and I'm very proud of them for going 10-3, considering I wondered if we'd get 6 or 7 wins.  We won all the games we should have, all the close games, and totally got beat down by the teams that we weren't supposed to beat.  

I love that Penn State was back and relevant.  They played "above themselves" all year too.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 27, 2017)

Discuss...

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/18569197/latest-lawsuit-filed-baylor-university-alleges-culture-which-drugs-alcohol-sex-were-encouraged


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2017)

Baylor has sports?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 28, 2017)

if found to be true, they will basically get something close to the death penalty.  or the death penalty itself.

look what the NCAA did to Penn State (way overboard in my opinion) and NONE of the football players at Penn State knew anything about it.  This would be much different, as it is implying a culture among the football players.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 28, 2017)

I think they're on the way to the death penalty and they don't have a big enough alumni base to recover from it...maybe UH will get in to the Big 12 after all. Or it'll be the end.


----------

